# im not getting any throtle response



## goldxlt (Aug 2, 2010)

i have a craftsman lt 1000 with a 17 hp ohv motor that i just replaced the head gasket on. used it once after i put it all back to gether and the there seemed to be very throttle response; the engine just seemed to stay at one speed, choke would work but i couldnt control the engine speed. i was fine with that but not it seems to be to slow, i cant engage the mower without it killing the engine. any ideas what it may be?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

How far apart did you take the motor? If the pan came off, could be an issue with the governer. If the carb came off, is the linkage hooked up correctly? 

One time i swapped motors on my 99 murray widebody ( as an example) - i noticed my throttle was a little wacky- turns out i forgot to tighten the throttle cable down- once i adjusted it and tightened it , it ran fine.

Id just go thru and check things over again and make sure its all together correctly/tightened down.


----------

